# de 220v 50 hz a 110 60 hz



## naldonahuel (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola gente .. disculpen la ignorancia  por mi pregunta pero nesesito  alimentar una  amoladora que me han traido de regalo del exterior  pero resulta que esta es de 110 v 60hz y aca en argentina es 220 50hz .. 

me podran dar una mano  Como hago para aumentar la frecuencia?

Desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 26, 2009)

En ese tipo de motor no importa la frecuencia --> Fijate la potencia de la amoladora y comprate un autotransformador acorde de 220/110.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2009)

- Con un transformador pasás de 220V a 110V (si es un poco más, mejor, porque vas aperder un poco en los próximos pasos).

- Rectificás la corriente con un puente de diodos y un banco de condensadores.

- La volvés a hacer alterna a 60Hz con un inversor MUY grande: Los transistores que soportan 110V y buena corriente son caros y grandes, y necesitás unos disipadores interesantes.

Si no te querés complicar la vida, usá nada más que el transformador del principio y ya estás hecho. La diferencia de 50 a 60Hz quizá te puede variar la potencia, pero poquito.
Sólo tené cuidado de que el transformador pueda entregar la potencia que necesita la amoladora (y algo más para que trabaje cómodo).
Insisto: Transformador y nada más, con eso ya estás bien.

Saludos


Edit: Me ganó Eduardo


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 26, 2009)

Tambien puedes cotizar rebobinar el motor de la amoladora a la tension de 220V para saber si es más economico esto que el valor del transformador. Saludos.


----------



## naldonahuel (Ago 26, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias muchachos!!! 

Son unos grosos!!!!

Pruevo con un buen transformador y les comento ....

Un abrazo


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 2, 2009)

he tenido la oportunidad de observar las respuestas tecnogirl jaja es una chica descomplicada e inteligente pero al grano . comprate un elevador a 220vac teniendo en cuenta la potencia en vatios de tu moladora,y listo con relacion ala frecuencia lo unico que vas a notar que es mas rapida eso es todo tecnogirl me pareces interesante saludos desde colombia

cacho que te parece la respuesta de tecnogirl?????????????


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Elihu Tovar: Gracias por tus comentarios. Y en cuanto a la consulta... no ves viable que se pueda rebobinar la amoladora ?. Salu2.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

TECNOGIRL saludos princesa!!!
no discuto tu razonamiento ni tu idea claro es viable es solo que me gusta tu forma de responder ok? bueno por hay te envie una solicitud de amistad ya llego?
cuidate por hay te tengo un proyecto si te interesa me escribes y te lo expongo bay


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

ELIHU TOVAR dijo:


> cacho que te parece la respuesta de tecnogirl?



Es perfectamente posible, ya lo diiste vos... Es tan buena como la del transformador de 220 a 110V, pero es más complicada.
Un motor de amoladora suele estar sellado por los cuatro costados por eso de que va a trabajar en un ambiente muy sucio. Desarmarlo y armarlo será un lindo desafío, y más si tiene que quedar estanco de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

cacho es cierto lo que dices es complicado, pero no te parece buena la alternativa del elevador de 220vac sale mas economica no crees?

saludos colegas!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

¿Qué es un "elevador de 220V" en tu país?
Supuse que hablabas de un tansformador de 220V a 110V, pero creo que me equivoqué...


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

es un transformador que tomara los 110vac y en su secundario obtendras 220vac, lo del amperaje y la potencia estara de acuerdo del mismo trasnformador.

gracias por responder cacho.

saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

El transformador es lo que le sugerimos Eduardo y yo.
Y si releés el primer post te darás cuenta de que lo que necesita es exactamente lo contrario. En Argentina tenemos 220V en la línea y su amoladora necesita 110V.

Saludos y de nada


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

a caramba tienes razon vos claro lo que necesita es reducir el voltage ac.

pero fijate cacho que un transformador reductor, de buen amperaje y potencia podrias lograrlo ¿como? el voltage de 220 vac tiene dos fases y un neutro ( dos lineas vivas y una muerta) la amoladora de naldonahuel tiene dos pines en la clavija (logico un pin es linea y el otro es neutro), nada mas debe tomar la fase y un neutro y listo... que piensas de esto.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

Por lo que planteás me parece que no tenés claro qué es la corriente alterna.

¿Dos fases? Sólo si tomamos que el semiciclo positivo es una y el negativo es otra. Sólo así sería "correcta" la afirmación. El problema es que ambas, positiva y negativa, están en la misma pata del enchufe, alternativamente. Corriente alterna...

La otra pata lleva el neutro y la tercera es la conexión a tierra (esta puede no estar).

Saludos


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

gracias por responder.

analizemos lo siguiente:

el transformador que utilizaremos es reductor tomara los 220vac y los reducira a 110vac esto creo que esta claro y es correcto. 

ahora la amoladora debe tener una clavija supongo no la he visto, que tenga dos pines, un pin es linea osea fase y el otro es neutro. posiblemente tenga un tercer pin que sea ground osea tierra creo que esto es correcto y claro.

ahora hay que conectar el voltage de 220vac del domicilio en el primario del transformador puede colocarle un interruptor para seleccionar 220 vac o 110vac y en su bobina secundaria obtendra 110vac ,si es el caso de que la amoladora tenga un tercer pin que sera tierra, conectar este al chasis y listo creo que esto es correcto y claro.


saludos cacho


----------



## HECTRONICS (Sep 3, 2009)

Lo mas simple es ir a una casa de electronica con la amoladora, pedir un autotransformador de 220 a 110V de la potencia que indica la carcaza de la maquina, enchufar in-situ y accionarla un par de veces para verificar que todo este OK.

En tu casa, probas de nuevo por 2 minutos. Transcurrido este tiempo, tanto el autotransformador como la maquina deben estar apenas tibias, esto indicara que es el autotransformador correcto.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

eso es lo que expuse arriba claro con mas palabras ¿ no crees hectronics? 

saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

Ahora estamos más de acuerdo, Elihu.

Lo único con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con lo del switch de 110/220... No lo veo muy viable. Miralo de esta forma: Para tener un switch como ese necesitás que el primario tenga un bobinado doble y (con el switch) los ponés en serie o paralelo para trabajar con 220 o 110V. 
Pero en tu secundario buscás 110V... En ese caso, al trabajar con 110V no sería otra cosa que un transformador de aislación... Es posible, pero no sería nada fácil de encontrar.

Y lo que porpone Hectronics es _casi_ lo mismo. Él usa un autotransformador, que es más barato y sirve perfecto para estas aplicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

claro cacho tienes razon estimado colega...

era solo una alternativa pero bueno hay esta la soluccion... 
saludos


----------



## Van Malta (Oct 29, 2011)

puede que hallan pasado unos años de este tema, pero quiero afirmar al que tiene este conflicto de tener un articulo que posea un motor y trabaje a 110v 60hz , tenga presente de que solamente con un auto-transformador van poder adaptarlo a la tension de su domicilio, pero si a su domicilio se le suministra 50hz ,ese motor se va a ver afectado disminuyendo sus revoluciones.

comento esto porque me pasa lo mismo la unica solucion es un comprar un variador de frecuencia pero en el for buscaba si habia algun circuito ,dado que me cuesta creer lo caro que estan, 

 saludos y exitos, el principio de la maquina es poder entenderla


----------



## Scooter (Oct 29, 2011)

Efectivamente irá mas lento, pero en general casi  todos los motores son aptos para 50 y 60Hz.


----------

